# All yellow cichlid?



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

I just bought a trio of electric yellows from a local cichlid specialist. He had the typical electrics (yellow with black markings) but these are solid yellow. No bars or other markings of any kind. They are currently about 3 inches long. Do electrics come in this colour variation? I couldn't find any documentation or pictures of solid yellow electrics. Tahnks!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No, they are Metriaclima estherae x Lab hybrids.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks Fogelhund. I figured it must be a hybrid. There are a very nice addition to my tank and are getting along great with my 6" pair of Taiwan Reef and 5" pair of Rubies.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Can you post a pic of them?

.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll try to take a decent pic of them tonight and post it.


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the cichlids. Sorry for the fuzzy pics...these guys are quick! Actually, I think I may have ended up with all females. I had to turn off my flash to avoid any glare, so they look a bit orange, but they are the same yellow as a typical electric yellow.

http://community.webshots.com/album/569925577GTresO

Hope this link works!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

As expected, Lab x estherae hybrids.


----------

